# Carnifex builds



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Carnifexes have gotten worse with this change even though I wasn't around for it can you explain how good these carnifex combos are cause they seem awesome

*I have nicknamed them myself though these probably aren't the right names

Hunter-killerfex Carnifex x2 Twin-linked devourers with brain leech worms mycetic spore 230 points

Melt-yo faceofex Heavy venom cannon twin linked devourers with brain leech worms Bio plasma Mycetic spore 260 points

tank-ofex Crushing claws Adrenal glands mycetic spore 230 points

WE ARE TANK KILLERS! 3 carnifexes each with heavy venom cannon 555

SMASH!,BASH!,KILL YOUR ASS
carnifex with Crushing Claws, TL devs,frag spines and AG 215 points



these are expensive combos but I think they are awesome if you would like to help me make the most awesome carnifex builds and get these guys used again lets get to it!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Of the builds you listed the only one I MIGHT use would be the 2x TL devourers for the sheer number of shots it can put out.

The problem with the carnifex (for me at least) is that it is completely outclassed by the trygon and thus the only reason to take a fex is to use its one big advantage i.e. being taken as a unit.

Pretty much all the shooty builds can be done better by other units in the codex and I would never pay 555 points for basically three venom cannons.

Also never do a CC fex build coming down from a spore simply because they won't be able to assault once they land. The AG are pretty much pointless as well since the crushing claws negate the initiative bonus you would otherwise recieve.

I do enjoy fielding them as a frightening CC deathstar however. When I do field fexes I will use three with AG, and frag spines so they hit at I4 the first charge. I usually also have a lashwhip/BS prime in there to make sure any IC strike at initiative one and they are in B2B with both a fex and the prime.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks carnifexes are expensive but ya gotta love the model and fluff for them also the dakkafex i think personaly hasn't lost its usefulness its more expensive but stronger also do you prefer leech worms or death spitter cause for me 3 extra shots and 1 extra strength is much better than ap5.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Brainleech worms all the way. The only I like three builds with the fex and I have run them like so to great effect with the new dex

1)2 fexes with 2 TL devs, frag spines, and Bio-plasma

2)2 screamer-killers, 2 pairs scything talons, AG, and Frag spines

3)1 fex with Crushing Claws, TL devs, and frag spines. 

I don't mess with bio-plasma alot because there is just too much of a chance for it to scatter back at you being that it only has a 12" range, and for CC fexes you want to run them and not shoot. I have never found it worth while to put a HVC on a fex as its other options are just so much better.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

forget are little friends needed grenades

ok im adding yours to list under the name

SMASH,BASH KILL YOUR ASS!


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

I generally use my fexes as an antie-infantry firebase, t-link brainleach worms and a strangle thorn cannon. He alown is usually powerful enough to produce 25% casualities, at -1 LD (thx to devourors) and give them a pinning test, for 195pts


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No one at my club runs Fexs.

Tyrants are better shots.
Trygons/tervigons are better fighters.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Orochi said:


> No one at my club runs Fexs.
> 
> Tyrants are better shots.
> Trygons/tervigons are better fighters.


Tervigons are worse fighters by far. They are amazing support models, nothing more.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrants give army-wide benefits, and are better value than a Carnifex.

Tervigons are a better support unit, and can be a Troop choice, as well as spawning troops.

Trygons fill a similar role to a Carnifex, but do it so much better.

There just really isnt much space left in the Tyranid army for the Carnifex anymore.
For casual games there is, but not in a competitive environment.

If we still had the old 2x TL-Dev + ES for 114 points, i probably would have stuck with Tyranids. Lost interest when the new codex came out.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Frag Spines with Crushing Claws is pointless, FYI.

I've found that having a solely melee fex is a complete waste of points, they need to shoot, they're too slow to do anything if they rely on melee.

Bio-Plasma is pretty nice, it gives Tyranids some very welcome low-ap weapons which aren't Psychic fucking powers, but the short range hurts.

Twin-talons with Frags and Glands is a monster in melee, but they need to get there, and that's the hard part.

Venom Cannon are basically fucking worthless, it's less powerful than a Lascannon for a LOT more points (less powerful against vehicles that is).


The huge cost of the thing basically means you need to take advantage of all of, its toughness, threat level, shooting capability, and melee power.
You can't focus on one or two things or you're wasting points; you need it to take fire, threaten everything, and try its best to blow something up in melee.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I have fought a carnifex before and even though it didn't make back its point value it still ripped all my troops and commander apart in one turn

what was I using I will never tell you ok here is a hint for the greater good


----------

